# MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr



## 50er-Jäger (11. Dezember 2014)

So wollte euch mal teilhaben lassen an einer kleinen Geschichte, die zeigt, dass doch einiges möglich ist.
Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr, war ich am Kölpinsee in meiner Heimat bei einem Forumstreffen dabei. Titel war: "Rutenvergleich am Teich"8)
Jaja nicht das was ihr jetzt denkt;-), nein sondern viel mehr ging es darum, wirklich mal ein Lineup durchprobieren zu können, von Ruten die wirkliche Großköder werfen können. Nicht verwunderlich das es also dort Ruten gab von 8-50 oz. Wurfgewicht8-O
Tja viele Forumsmitglieder waren vor Ort, und man kam ins Gespräch. Am Samstag kündigte sich dann noch "hoher" Besuch an, Herr La Gatzo höchst persönlich wollte vorbei schauen und brachte in dem Atemzug auch einige seiner Kunstwerke mit.8)
Ich sag euch Leute wer da kein Zelt in der Buchse aufbaut bei dem Anblick ist kein richtiger Hechtangler!
Nachdem man sich die Werke angeschaut hatte plauderte man noch munter weiter und so kam es, denn der größte Wobbler in der Kiste lag bei um die 20cm, kein schlechter Brocken aber um beim Schleppen die großen Maränenräuber zu bekommen musste was DICKERES her, dass ich einen Wunsch äußerte: "Rund 40cm MaränenAyuDesign und mit maximal 6m Tauchtiefe!"
Die erste Antwort war ernüchternd: "Puh sowas habe ich noch nie gemacht, muss ich mal gucken, ob das überhaupt klappt", also große Begeisterung sieht anders aus:?
Somit ging das Treffen zuende und ich hörte erstmal nix mehr von Sebastian (La Gatzo).
Zwei Monate später bekam ich dann eine Meldung von ihm, er versucht es, müsse aber erst passendes Holz besorgen und dann nimmt er die Sache in Angriff, super genau auf diese Nachricht habe ich gewartet.
Weitere 2 Monate später erhielt ich ein Bild, wie groß so knapp 40cm sind sieht man ja aufm Messband, aber wie groß es wirklich ist sieht man dann im Vergleich zu den "Normaloködern" die Sebastian sonst baut zum Jerken.



[/URL]

Heiliger Bimbam wird das ein Geschoss, aber egal ich habe es so gewollt.
Nach einigen Wochen kam die Ernüchterung, Köder funktionierte nicht, Brennholz draus geworden, oh nein ist dies das Ende für meinen Wunsch!? Nein, denn Sebastian setze sich nochmals dran und versuchte es erneut.
Der zweite Versuch war kaum vom ersten zu unterscheiden, aber einige Details wurden verändert, so dass es diesmal glatt lief.



[/URL]

Klar man will ja nicht ständig nerven, aber natürlich fragte ich ständig nach ob das Projekt läuft, Antwort war, na klar läuft es und es nimmt Gestallt an!
Tja was soll ich euch sagen, als Nebenherprojekt dauerte es zwar etwas mehr als 1 Jahr, aber letzte Woche konnte ich das "Stullenbrett" (ja der musste sein Sebastian;-)) in Empfang nehmen.




Sieht doch ganz possierlich aus, solange man keinen Vergleichsgegenstand hat, um die Größe fest zu machen.




Geballte 37cm Länge und 400g Gewicht!



[/URL]

Hier mal im Vergleich zu einem 11Inch Curly Sue, der schon ein anständiger Brocken ist.



Das teil ist der Hammer schon alleine vom Aussehen her, ich hoffe ich kann ihn so schnell wie möglich einsetzen und auch den ersten fisch drauf fangen.
Hiermit nochmal vielen Dank an Sebastian- La Gatzo, dass du dich der Sache angenommen hast und trotz der Schwierigkeiten meinem Wunsch nachgekommen bist.
PS: Nein ich werde nicht von La Gatzo bezahlt, ich wollte nur mal zeigen, dass man durch einen netten Plausch und Kontakt Sachen möglich machen kann, die es so nicht zu kaufen gibt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Der hat so langsam die Größe, mit der man Untermaßige ausschliessen kann - coole Sache, coole Geschichte!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der hat so langsam die Größe, mit der man Untermaßige ausschliessen kann - coole Sache, coole Geschichte!


 

selbst da wird noch Fisch beißen, den man nicht unbedingt haben will|bigeyes|uhoh:


----------



## arnichris (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Muhkuh2000 guck mal  -> MILFBAIT  
Geiler Name 50er-Jäger


----------



## pike-81 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Geil!
Petri Heil mit dem Stullenbrett. 
Mit welchem Setup kommt der zum Einsatz?
Bin gespannt, ob hier demnächst ein paar Fänge gepostet werden!


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Alter, is das fett - das ist kein Big-, sondern ein Megabait.

Größtmöglichen Spaß mit dem Teil, ich bin auch auf Fangberichte gespannt!

Was für Drillinge sind denn da montiert (Marke, Größe)?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Also geschlenzt vielleicht mit meiner Mojo 86 XH ansonsten nur schleppen....

Drillinge Owner ST 66 Größe keine Ahnung, andere ankern damit ihr Schlauchboot ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

_MILF_BAIT... |bigeyes


----------



## daci7 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

... unter dem namen hätt ich jetz auch was anderes erwartet, aber jedem das seine.
Trotzdem nen schöner Öpper, den du dir da hast schnitzen lassen!


----------



## Norge Fan (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Nette Geschichte und noch viel netterer Bait .

Den ersten damit gelandeten Fisch musst Du unbedingt hier posten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Ist schon ein ziemlicher Schlappen,  Dein Bait! 

Bislang dachte ich immer,  dass MILFs eher bei Pumps, Abendkleidern oder Dessous 'anbeissen'.

Die Story zur Namensfindung würde einige hier ebenfalls interessieren :m


----------



## Surf (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Alter Schwede , was früher ein Klotz!  Anker, Brett, Schneeschuh, Paddel und Wobbler in einem!
Viel Spaß damit! Bin echt neugierig ob was einschlägt ;-)


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ist schon ein ziemlicher Schlappen,  Dein Bait!
> 
> Bislang dachte ich immer,  dass MILFs eher bei Pumps, Abendkleidern oder Dessous 'anbeissen'.
> 
> Die Story zur Namensfindung würde einige hier ebenfalls interessieren :m



Unter Hechtanglern werden die großen 1m+ Fische MILF genannt ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Den ersten damit gelandeten Fisch musst Du unbedingt hier posten.


Das will ich doch schwer hoffen!!


PS:
Aus der Begründung der Namensgebung sollte man nicht auf sonstige Vorlieben dieser Hechtangler Rückschlüsse ziehen ..

:vik::vik:


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Na dann man Tau...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Unter Hechtanglern werden die großen 1m+ Fische MILF genannt ;-)


War mir noch gar nicht bewusst, macht aber irgendwie auch Sinn.
Klasse Name und klasse Geschichte #6


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Geiles Teil  .

Aber euch is schon klar, was MILF heißt??? Also ich freu mich ja über große Fische, aber SOLCHE Gedanken hatte ich noch nicht?? Und bestimmte Praktiken sind mir bei den Zähnen auch etwas unheimlich   .

Aber viel Spaß    .


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Nicht, dass ihr noch vom Thema abkommt, gelle.......
:g:q


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Aus der Begründung der Namensgebung sollte man nicht auf sonstige Vorlieben dieser Hechtangler Rückschlüsse ziehen ..
> 
> :vik::vik:


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Na haste dir mal die Zähne vom richtigen Hecht angesehen??? Also ich weiß, was die an meinen Fingern anrichten...


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Nich schlecht der Köder! Fangbilder davon würd ich auch gerne sehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



> Aber euch is schon klar, was MILF heißt???


Nö, ich bin die ganze Zeit schon am rätseln?
Wenn ich bei Googel schaue, dann komme ich zwar auf "komische" Seiten, finde dort aber keine Erklärung?
Unter anderem das hier von Wikipedia:


> Die Abkürzung _MILF_ steht für: Moro Islamic Liberation Front, eine islamistische Bewegung auf den südlichen Philippinen


Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, warum man einen Hechtköder so nennen sollte?
Also wer kann mich aufklären?

Übrigends ein recht passabler Wobbler/Jerk, könnte mir in ca.30cm auch gefallen!
Ansonsten würde mich das Gewicht des Frühstücksbrettchen(40cm) interessieren?

Jürgen


----------



## Lommel (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Wikipedia erklärt es so:

MILF: umgangssprachlicher, obszöner Ausdruck für sexuell attraktive Frauen vorwiegend im mittleren Lebensalter.

Für den MILF Bait braucht man ja auch einen ordentlichen Knüppel. Ist halt wie im wahren Leben.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



> MILF: umgangssprachlicher, obszöner Ausdruck für sexuell attraktive Frauen vorwiegend im mittleren Lebensalter.


Ja, dass würde ja auf dicke Hechtweiber zutreffen!
Danke für die Erklärung.
Passende Rute(n) ist(sind) vorhanden!

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Mother Id Like too Fuck  .


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Nochma:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ihr noch vom Thema abkommt, gelle.......
> :g:q
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mom_I’d_Like_to_Fuck


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

ein "o" weniger 

@Taxi: Gewicht steht im Anfangspost.

Ich würde den Köder eher als Deko sehen - wäre mir zu schade. Aber ich bin gespannt, ob das Thema aktiv bleibt. Hat der Produzent ihn dir als Geschenk zukommen lassen oder musstest du zahlen?


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Triebige, gut beleibte, ältere weibliche Wesen...!? Da sind Fische aber die einzigen akzeptablen Lebensformen!


----------



## labralehn (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Der TE wollte einen Köder zum Schleppangeln.
Nicht zum Auswerfen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



Aalredl schrieb:


> ein "o" weniger
> 
> @Taxi: Gewicht steht im Anfangspost.
> 
> Ich würde den Köder eher als Deko sehen - wäre mir zu schade. Aber ich bin gespannt, ob das Thema aktiv bleibt. Hat der Produzent ihn dir als Geschenk zukommen lassen oder musstest du zahlen?



Wurde bezahlt, ist aber unwichtig der Preis...(es gibt nix umsonst ;-) und wer von anderen Sachen Einzelstücke besitzt kann sich ein Bild vom Preis machen)

Achso und 400g ohne Haken wiegt das Teil.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mother Id Like too Fuck  .


In dem Falle wohl
*M*um *I* *L*ike To *F*ish

Bei Hechte ganz okay. Bei den Frauen bleibe ich lieber bei meinem jungen Hüpfer


----------



## GandRalf (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Mother I´d like to fish...!

Also nix mit so´n Schwienkroom!


----------



## GandRalf (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Gebe dem Bieberpelz die Hand!|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



labralehn schrieb:


> Der TE wollte einen Köder zum Schleppangeln.
> Nicht zum Auswerfen.


Notfalls taugt das Köderbrett immer noch als Priest. :g :q


----------



## prinz1 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

(Pike) Mothers i`d like to fish !
Okay, das kann man grad so gelten lassen!  *fettes grins*
Ansonsten sollte unbedingt ein Bericht der ersten Schleppsession hier zu lesen sein!
Interessiert mich sehr.

Gruß

der prinz


----------



## Giggak (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

ein toller Bait ... und der Name brennt sich ja richtig ein :q 

Ich würd ja gern mal ein video sehen wie der sich im Wasser macht. #:


Und natürlich auch die erste Hecht Omi sehen #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Wie alleine der Name des Köders doch die User hier reinlockt...

DAS wirft ein Bild auf euch .....
:q:q

Warum ist das bei "Jerk"baits eigentlich nie passiert?
:g:q

Davon ab, an den 50iger - Jäger:
Ich will ein Video mit dem Lauf des Teils und natürlich Angel- und gegebenenfalls Fangberichte hier lesen!
#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



> Und natürlich auch die erste Hecht Omi sehen


Das ist dann aber schon ne GILF - nicht, dass der TE dann noch lauthals die bekannte Punkhymne "Welkes Fleisch macht mich so geil" anstimmt :q


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie alleine der Name des Köders doch die User hier reinlockt...
> 
> DAS wirft ein Bild auf euch .....
> :q:q
> ...



Warum? Besorg dir mal die Übersetzung von "Jerk"... da werden sicher einige auf andere Köder wechseln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



Andal schrieb:


> Warum? Besorg dir mal die Übersetzung von "Jerk"... da werden sicher einige auf andere Köder wechseln!


Eben ... 
:q:q:q:q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Werde immer mal wieder berichten was es neues gibt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



50er-jäger schrieb:


> werde immer mal wieder berichten was es neues gibt...


#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie alleine der Name des Köders doch die User hier reinlockt...
> 
> DAS wirft ein Bild auf euch .....
> :q:q
> ...




Video kommt demnächst,  wenn ich das hier einfach hochladen kann denn wird das was...


----------



## Lommel (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber schon ne GILF - nicht, dass der TE dann noch lauthals die bekannte Punkhymne "Welkes Fleisch macht mich so geil" anstimmt :q


 
Du bist ein Ferkel


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

We don't care about rotten fish! |evil:


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



Andal schrieb:


> Warum? Besorg dir mal die Übersetzung von "Jerk"... da werden sicher einige auf andere Köder wechseln!



Den schnall ich nicht?

http://dict.leo.org/#/search=jerk&searchLoc=0&resultOrder=basic&multiwordShowSingle=on


----------



## GandRalf (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Bei Verben Punkt 12 und 13!|sagnix


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Nicht nur bei Wobblern ist Rattern halt desöfteren recht relevant :vik:

Bin ja mal gespannt, wann hier die ersten ladegehemmten Niveaulimbo-Generalinquisitoren anklagend aus ihren Moralmorchelhöhlen gekrochen kommen 

Diesbezüglich bislang noch verdächtig ruhig, höhö.


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Bei Verben Punkt 12 und 13!|sagnix





Ein WICHSbait  .


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt, wann hier die ersten Niveaulimbo-Generalinquisitoren anklagend aus ihren Moralmorchelhöhlen gekrochen kommen



:m Ich lieg unterm Schreibtisch und mein Chef guckt komisch. Hört doch mal auf!!!   .


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Na irgendwo muss es ja schließlich herkommen, dass ständig überall von "Hechtpeitschen" und "Zandergerten" schwadroniert wird :m

Eine gewisse Allgemein-Affinität zu Nietenmuggenbatschern scheint also gegeben zu sein.

Bellyboater sind ja auch irgendwie Taucheranzug-Typen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

unnötiges und persönliches gelöscht.

Wobei eine Rückkehr zum eigentlichen Thema als angemessen betrachtet wird.
Danke...


----------



## GandRalf (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ein WICHSbait  .



Das hast du jetzt gesagt.


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Alter ,wat ne Granate, wenn man hier auf dem Bodden schleppen dürfte wäre der echt was für die Milf Hechte


----------



## KBL (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

@Thomas9904:
 Der Sebastian freut sich bestimmt total über den Support für seinen Bait hier. Und das sogar trotz der nicht ehrenhaften Entlassung...

http://lagatzocustom.blogspot.de/


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Mir völlig klar, warum die meistens ohne Haken gezeigt werden. Bei mir würden die noch nicht mal feucht werden. Viel zu schön um nass zu werden und womöglich in einer habgierigen Hängerfalle zu verenden!


----------



## pike-81 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Das stimmt Andal. 
Aber beim Freiwasserschleppen dürfte diese Gefahr fast auszuschließen sein. 
Am schlimmsten sind Wurffehler. 
Das tut dann RICHTIG weh.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Das stimmt Andal.
> Aber beim Freiwasserschleppen dürfte diese Gefahr fast auszuschließen sein.
> Am schlimmsten sind Wurffehler.
> Das tut dann RICHTIG weh.



So ist nun mal angeln,  man muss investieren, und sterben wird man nicht wenn er wirklich mal abreißt,  ist hart aber naja....
Aber wie du an gemerkt hast, beim schleppen eher unwahrscheinlich bei 6m Tauchtiefe und dann aber 12-30m Wassertiefe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Schleppst Du motorisiert oder händisch? Das Teil muss ja wohl nen unz Druck aufbauen - nicht, dass Du quasi noch gegen nen Driftsack-Simulator anrudern musst 

Übrigens: Das Schuppenmuster da auf dem Vergleichsfoto neben dem schwarzen Großgummi wirkt im Licht geil authentisch, sieht super aus!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Schleppst Du motorisiert oder händisch? Das Teil muss ja wohl nen unz Druck aufbauen - nicht, dass Du quasi noch gegen nen Driftsack-Simulator anrudern musst
> 
> Übrigens: Das Schuppenmuster da auf dem Vergleichsfoto neben dem schwarzen Großgummi wirkt im Licht geil authentisch, sieht super aus!



Motorisiert zu meist, auf der Müritz wäre rudern eher Selbstmord bei Wetterwechsel und mit Ruderboot aufm See.
Über den Druck mache ich mir keine Sorgen, da nur 6m Tauchtiefe sollte er nicht so heftig am Gerät zerren, im Gegensatz zu einem Tiefläufer von sagen wir 30 cm...


----------



## Kotzi (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Und auch da werden sich 50-60 cm Hechte aufhängen.
Jedoch sehr schöner Köder! Da wird
das Vorfach wohl öfters auf Beschädigungen überprüft.


----------



## MatzeF (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Echt bildhübsch das Ding, könnte hier am Werbelinsee einige dicke Muttis bringen, auch wenn das Teil fast zu schade zum Angeln ist.

#6


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Der Sinn von großen Ködern is doch nicht "nur" das Abhalten von kleineren Hechten [emoji19]


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Der Sinn von großen Ködern is doch nicht "nur" das Abhalten von kleineren Hechten [emoji19]



Das wissen aber nicht alle Hechte. Da besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Schöner Köder, allerdings würde ich bei der Größe eine semi fixes Hakensystem bevorzugen. Sprich Magnete oder ähnliches damit der zu erwartende großfisch nicht mit dem schweren köder Hebeln kann.
> 
> Ansonsten, ja auch dieses Format bietet keinen Schniepelschutz, ein hungriger 70-80er hecht wird das Teil sicherlich attackieren, wobei dann die Frage nach dem Sinn wieder aufkommen könnte.



Stimmt, allerdings haben bisher bei ähnlich schweren Ködern zwei Sprengringe ausgereicht, da diese Größe gerade bei Schleppen, wenn dann doch ohne Skrupel attackiert werden, und das schwere Gerät dem Fisch gar keine Chance gibt dort viel zu hebeln.
Aber sollte es widererwartend doch Aussteiger geben werde ich es wohl mit den Magneten oder zusätzlichen Wirbel zwischen Drilling und Sprengring probieren.


----------



## bennyhill (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Alter, is das fett - das ist kein Big-, sondern ein Megabait.
> 
> Genau was eine MILF sich wünscht....Heeerrrlich


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

Nicht schlecht, Zanderlui.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, Zanderlui.



Danke danke, und mit Zanderlui kannst kein schocken, weiß selbst Thomas, dass ich es bin.


----------



## ulfisch (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Unter Hechtanglern werden die großen 1m+ Fische MILF genannt ;-)


na dachte ich es mir doch und ja ich bin mir sicher, die Hechtangler haben MILF nicht zum 2. mal erfunden
(Hecht) Mutti, die ich gern facken würde.

Krasses Ding


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: MILFBAIT, der Wunsch nach einem Unikat wurde wahr*

So der erste Test ist gelaufen...
Ich habe ihn geworfen, fliegt wie ein Pfeil das Ding, auch wenn ich ihn nur schlenzen konnte, da keine passende Rute.
Aber werfen muss ich den eh nicht, da er gezeigt hat, dass er aufgrund seiner Größe so etwa 5kmh brauch um in Wallung zu kommen.
zum schleppen eine gute Geschwindigkeit also.
das Laufverhalten kann man dann, trotz der Größe mit einer Grandma vergleichen, er flankt sehr schön und lässt die breiten Seiten aufblitzen.
Mit den drei großen Haken sinkt er genau waagerecht ab und auch relativ zügig, womit Flachwasserangeln nicht möglich ist, denke so bei 6-8m wird er wohl landen beim schleppen.
Also bisher super zufrieden, richtig zeigen was in ihm steckt, wird er dann in der kommenden Saison.


----------

